# Can't post.....



## inkjunkie (May 16, 2016)

.....pictures.....again....would like to share my latest brisket cook but without pictures kind of useless...


----------



## inkjunkie (May 16, 2016)

FWIW....on an Android phone....a junky Galaxy S6 Edge...


----------

